# New to can am, snorkle question



## RHuttoSC (Feb 6, 2013)

Just switched to a can am outlander l 570 since my honda 420 was stolen a few weeks ago. Night and day difference.

Anyway, I snorkled my 420 myself pretty easily and was looking around to see how I could snorkle this can am. 

As I said, I'm new to these, I noticed 2 intakes and a few breather hoses under the plastic piece in front of the handlebars. Is this thing sealed pretty good from the factory? 

I looked for some kits to get an idea, but nobody really makes any. Can am had one on their site, but its $350.

So my question is, is it good to go up to those intakes or do I need to get in there and run a few more lines or pipes? 

Thanks for any info guys


----------

